# marijuana of nepal



## nirakar (Jan 17, 2012)

hi.. i am from nepal n i wanted to share my plants with u.. this is what we have in nepal..
hXXp://www.youtube.com/user/nirakarmarley


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7aKJZgAnFk


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the 'Passion friend. Nice tree you got goin there ...lol. 

Next season you need a deeper rootmass and some molasses...just sayin'  What nutirients did you use? Cool outdoor plant tho...how she smoke?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 17, 2012)

Simmer Down 
nice.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice:icon_smile:


----------



## nirakar (Sep 13, 2012)

..............



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcCEOlZaFuI

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfXHdeq0mGc


----------



## nirakar (Sep 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Welcome to the 'Passion friend. Nice tree you got goin there ...lol.
> 
> Next season you need a deeper rootmass and some molasses...just sayin'  What nutirients did you use? Cool outdoor plant tho...how she smoke?
> 
> ...



i use some chicken **** or some cow **** or some goat **** wat ever i can find durin the veggie state n during flowerin i use ashes or  charcoal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2012)

take care and be safe


----------



## hottip (Sep 13, 2012)

Love the Ladybug. Keeps the Spider mites off.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 13, 2012)

What fine little leaves you have there, or a very BIG bug.
   Thanks for unusual pics.  coool


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 13, 2012)

They look fantastic -- I bet they are excellent smoke -- good job and welcome to MP.

Peace


----------



## nirakar (Sep 13, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> What fine little leaves you have there, or a very BIG bug.
> Thanks for unusual pics.  coool


 

this ganja is landrace sativa.. nepalese hash r famous world wide. i dont like smokin hash that much. i like to smoke the ganja man. the smoke is good. different tastes. last year i had some that tasted like mango n some had a stong minty flavor while some were piney n some were spicy. i dont know the THC level of these plants but its no where compared to wat u would find in the USA. the kindbud in the US u opened the baggy to smell it n soon as u did that u had to close the baggy coz the smell so strong. but here u just wanna keep smellin that ganja n smokin it. u all dig wat i am tryin to say.


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHC4KDmDA2Y


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks good dude. Close the live links though. Change the http to hXXp.

Growing mandalas satori now that comes from landrace genetics from Nepal. Stoked on em so far.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 14, 2012)

nirakar said:
			
		

> this ganja is landrace sativa.. nepalese hash r famous world wide. i dont like smokin hash that much. i like to smoke the ganja man. the smoke is good. different tastes. last year i had some that tasted like mango n some had a stong minty flavor while some were piney n some were spicy. i dont know the THC level of these plants but its no where compared to wat u would find in the USA. the kindbud in the US u opened the baggy to smell it n soon as u did that u had to close the baggy coz the smell so strong. but here u just wanna keep smellin that ganja n smokin it. u all dig wat i am tryin to say.
> 
> 
> Can't see your u-tube dude. Hey, are those 3 joints in your ashtray or 3 tiny baseball bats?? Just wondering, they look too perfect except, fatter (tapered) on one end??? Have not seen leaves so tiny. Bet if you threw  some good ( but expensive) notes at EM. You'd have 20 footers. VERY knowledgeable peeps here. Very NICE pics:icon_smile:
> Be cool, be safe


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

nirakar, Wow very nice trees, so from the looks of it you can grow in the open in Nepal. Is that an apartment building in the background? What are the laws on marijuana in Nepal.


----------



## nirakar (Sep 14, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> nirakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nirakar (Sep 14, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> nirakar, Wow very nice trees, so from the looks of it you can grow in the open in Nepal. Is that an apartment building in the background? What are the laws on marijuana in Nepal.


 
thanks man.. yah we can grow it on the open as long as we dont get busted.yah some foreign ppl livin in those apartment buildings. growin n sellin marijuana is illegal in nepal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> take care and be safe



:yeahthat:

:bong:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful plants.  Nice job.


----------



## nirakar (Sep 21, 2012)

they lookin good yo


----------



## nirakar (Sep 21, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking real good.....Mojo for your ladies! BE SAFE>>>>


----------



## nirakar (Sep 22, 2012)

]


somebody shaved her good. hehehe

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNafT3CDZz8


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats on the harvest, Nirakar. Tell me, is that a cash crop, or is it just for personal use. What does a kilo of weed go for in Napal? Looks like you've got some killer Ganga there, yo. Give us a smoke report. Are you going to trim your buds? What is the growing season over there? Can you plant again soon? It is too cool having you here in MP -- keep up the good work, my Man.


Peace


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

Seeded Bud?


----------



## nirakar (Sep 22, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Congrats on the harvest, Nirakar. Tell me, is that a cash crop, or is it just for personal use. What does a kilo of weed go for in Napal? Looks like you've got some killer Ganga there, yo. Give us a smoke report. Are you going to trim your buds? What is the growing season over there? Can you plant again soon? It is too cool having you here in MP -- keep up the good work, my Man.
> 
> 
> Peace



nah its all for personal use. ganja here is cheap. a kilo of ganja u could get for a 100 dollors but they not trimmed n cured properly. n i do trim n cure my ganja. but no trimmin today... the ganja here is not as potent as u would find in america coz thats a place i have been to.. but here the ganja has variety of tastes. some taste like mango, some got a piney taste to it, some spciy some minty... where i live i could grow all year n have 2 harvest. 
REMOVED


----------



## nirakar (Sep 22, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Seeded Bud?



got to build a greenhouse man. that will cost money. for that i got to sell my ganja or work, i dont wanna do none....


----------



## kaotik (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks for sharing this nirakar. 
really enjoying looking in on a far away (almost mythical to me) place, and finding such similarities (while also enjoying the differences ).
one love 

*great vid too, some nice colas being felled. but they're not big on live links here.. try putting hXXp infront


----------



## nirakar (Sep 23, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> thanks for sharing this nirakar.
> really enjoying looking in on a far away (almost mythical to me) place, and finding such similarities (while also enjoying the differences ).
> one love
> 
> *great vid too, some nice colas being felled. but they're not big on live links here.. try putting hXXp infront



thanks bob...
some more pics


----------



## nirakar (Sep 23, 2012)

here r some more pics


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice tats man...


----------



## nirakar (Sep 23, 2012)

my hot *** neighbor is growin a big *** male. she asked me when she could harvest her male so she could toke on some pollen sacs, i said let the tree grow n watch the pollen flow..

wat attracted me towards this plant was his smell. i am sure his pollen sacs got them crystals yo. hehehehe


----------



## nirakar (Sep 25, 2012)

some more pics of my garden.. growin really slow....


----------



## nirakar (Sep 25, 2012)

some more picssss here


----------



## nirakar (Sep 27, 2012)

the trees r startin to bud now


----------



## kaotik (Jan 12, 2013)

:bump: 
so how'd things go for you?
i really enjoyed this thread, hope it continues


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hopefully the male got taken down b4 you bloomed.

Good harvest bud. Hope everything is going well with you and yours.

eace:


----------



## Yama (Jan 31, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> :bump:
> so how'd things go for you?
> i really enjoyed this thread, hope it continues




Agreed.  Just stumbled across this and now I want to see what happened.  Also, those are some good photos.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 1, 2013)

"Next season you need a deeper rootmass and some molasses...just sayin' What nutirients did you use? Cool outdoor plant tho...how she smoke?"
 Shut up and listen for once, already! Geez....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks deff like a Sativa. I didnt see any big buds,,is it the weather or strain?


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 19, 2013)

Got any new pics? Just saw this thread and wanted to say nice job on your girls


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2013)

wow niakar you have some nice plants there . it really seams wierd that the leaves are so small compared to the plants that i have grown .i have leaves the size of dinner plates. what else have you grown. welcome to the famliy


----------



## nirakar (Jan 16, 2014)

took me months to trim this all


----------



## nirakar (Jan 17, 2014)

this all is from one tree............


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2014)

hey man, glad to see you return 
looks like you've been busy. gnarly lookin plant you got there. big ole pot tree.
did that male cause any harm?

curious; how long is your grow season, and how long do these plants bloom for?


thanks for sharing,  take care man


----------



## nirakar (Jan 18, 2014)

watch my videos 
http://www.youtube.com/user/nirakarmarley

i have a few videos there, u all should enjoy watchin


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 19, 2014)

wow those landrace strains really fkin grow

mojo on the harvest


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 11, 2014)

nepal is very good i tried it couple of time, nice work man


----------

